
Self-Proclaimed Bitcoin Inventor Says Fortune Inaccessible - zone411
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-28/self-proclaimed-bitcoin-inventor-says-fortune-inaccessible
======
ddtaylor
Wright has produced faked signatures in the past in an attempt to trick people
into thinking he was Satoshi:

[https://crypto.stackexchange.com/questions/35060/how-is-
the-...](https://crypto.stackexchange.com/questions/35060/how-is-the-
base64-encoded-signature-in-craig-wrights-proof-constructed)

~~~
RedneckBob
"Your keys, your bitcoin". "Not your keys, not your bitcoin".

~~~
chillacy
> Emotional courtroom speeches

Yea this guy is a fraudster and not a good one at that, show keys or gtfo,
that’s all that should count.

------
seibelj
This guy is is a conman and trying to win both ways - “Yes, I invented Bitcoin
even though I can’t provide any proof, and also I cannot access my $10 billion
dollar fortune because I lost the key which subsequently would also prove I
invented Bitcoin.”

I know some very serious blockchain people who actually believe this guy is
Satoshi and it boggles my mind.

~~~
tim333
Can you name anyone who believe's he's Satoshi? The only informed people I've
come across to proclaim that are shilling BSV, presumably for their own
financial benefit.

~~~
seibelj
If you look at my profile you can see who I am, people can publish their own
beliefs but I don't speak for anyone else. It seems that "The Secret Life" is
a big reason why people believe it.[0] Industry people have their own opinions
and some people honestly believe CSW is crazy like a fox, and is doing all of
this hoaxing on purpose to keep the mystery alive or for other purposes.

[0] [https://www.lrb.co.uk/v38/n13/andrew-ohagan/the-satoshi-
affa...](https://www.lrb.co.uk/v38/n13/andrew-ohagan/the-satoshi-affair)

------
BubRoss
I can't take anyone seriously who would believe this guy is actually satoshi.
Even ignoring the iron clad evidence of private keys and public signatures,
Satoshi wrote a lot of C++. I don't think this guy has ever demonstrated that
he can program on that level.

Beyond that, he has copied large parts of research papers, tried to fake old
websites to make it seem like he was working on crypto currency many years
ago, and has released even more nonsense in research papers.

His end goal seems to be to get seed money and use it to patent as many crypto
currency ideas as possible.

~~~
tim333
The bitcoin C++ seems mostly written by Satoshi and Hal Finney. I imagine
Finney did most of the coding. Not that I think Wright had anything to do with
it.

~~~
BubRoss
I don't know much about how it was split up originally, what are you basing
that on?

~~~
tim333
Guess work but basically this ([https://medium.com/@cypherpunk./so-you-are-
saying-satoshi-is...](https://medium.com/@cypherpunk./so-you-are-saying-
satoshi-is-nick-szabo-then-arent-you-86fb3ec2ad5f)) plus the fact that Finney
was the professional C++ coder. I'm told the code is very professional. I
don't know C++ myself.

------
dole
I'm still wondering how BSV hasn't tanked both on the news that 98% of BSV's
transactions come from a shitty weather app associated with it and Wright's
constant antics.

[https://cointelegraph.com/news/98-of-bsv-transactions-
used-f...](https://cointelegraph.com/news/98-of-bsv-transactions-used-for-
writing-weather-data-on-blockchain-report)

------
hbosch
> “My wife and I consider it’s too much money," Wright said. "I’ve got enough
> now… and we worry what that amount of money would do to the kids."

Haha, so, this is a comedy.

------
vadym909
I don't understand why no one that Satoshi collaborated with can ask him about
stuff that only Satoshi would know. Isn't that the simplest way for both sides
to prove it?

~~~
pwinnski
The simplest way is for Satoshi to re-use a key known to be his.

Wright cannot do so, because he is not Satoshi.

------
rmellow
Non-paywalled alternative:

[https://www.coindesk.com/craig-wright-spars-with-kleiman-
law...](https://www.coindesk.com/craig-wright-spars-with-kleiman-lawyers-in-
combative-courtroom-appearance)

